# Another nervous newbie! *



## Milky (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi all,

It has taken for me to hit my first IVF hurdle to join the site - I thought I would be able to cope with everything OK but now realise I was very wrong!

I'm 31 and have been with my husband 13 years, married for 4. We've been trying for a family for a few years now and despite having all the various tests and them coming back clear (apart from very mild endo) we are still without children (and have an ever growing brrod of cats!).

We started IVF on New Years Eve and should have been heading for egg collection this week. Unfortunately, it seems that I've produced 20+ follicles and have rising oestrogen levels which means I am now borderline hyperstimulation. I'm waiting for the call today to say whether we can go ahead with egg collection or not but have been warned that it would take a minor miracle.

I'm absolutely gutted and my emotions have been completely up the wall for the last couple of days in anticipation of a negative result. My husband's been great, but it's impossible for him to 100% understand what I'm feeling.

So thought it was about time I started talking to other girlies going through the process for me to try and get some perspective. I'm normally such a positive person but boy this is testing me!

M x


----------



## canoworms (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Milky

Welcome to FF, sorry to hear you're at risk from OHSS, keep drinking loads of water.

  for your tx, I hope your levels come down and you can keep going.

xx


----------



## Milky (Jan 28, 2008)

Thnx - I'm trying to get my head around the negative scenario as I've been told that's the likely outcome but I still have a little glimmer of hope stashed away.

Thanks for the words of support, it means a lot xx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi M

I hope the call brings good news hun.
Sometimes they will let you 'coast' for a day or two (this means no stimming drugs, just wait to let your levels drop a bit)
so hopefully if yr levels are high they will elt you coast rather than cancel, I suppose it depends on how high your levels are hun.
Remember drink lots of water, that will help dtop the OHSS.

good luck hun        

let us know what they say.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milky (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Ann Marie,

Wow - I've read about coasting but the clinic have not mentioned it at all. The nurses have simply said that the cycle would be stopped, but thanks for bringing it up - I'll mention that on the call later and see what they say.

You sound like you know a lot about the process?

Thanks again for the advice and I'll let you know as soon as I've had the call (hopefully within the next hour).

Melissa xxxxxxx

(I couldn't have Melissa as my user name so decided to use one of the cats names - it was either Milky or Monkey!)


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Melissa

I am on my second round of IVF, I had a bit of a horror cycle last time the clinic threatening to cancel due to risk of OHSS etc, luckily it didn't come to that (although for other reasons I didn't get past EC!)
I know my clinic do coast ladies sometimes, I'm not sure if it varies from clinic to clinic, but yes, its definetly worth mentioning to them.
I have learnt an awful lot from this site, people here are so so helpful and full of information!!!  its a shame you didn't join up sooner, but better late than never hun, you will get loads of support on here. 

good luck with that call!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx

ps, I think milky is a better name for here than monkey  lol


----------



## Milky (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm glad I joined too. You've already given me lots of useful info. 

I kind of thought that I was quite strong and would be able to keep my emotions in check and just get on with it but I've quickly realised that's not going to be the case! I can cope with the physical side but the emotional side has blown me away 

I'm sorry to hear that your last cycle was a nasty one - I really hope this second cycle works out for you  

Right - I best get back to biting my nails in anticipation of my call - keep picking up the phone to check it's still working  

M xxxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

stop picking up that phone!! you might miss the call LOL

give them til about 1 then give them a call hun, im sure they wont mind.

good luck

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## Milky (Jan 28, 2008)

you're right, I need to quit picking the phone up - it's not going to ring any quicker!



xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

have blown you some bubbles for luck xxxxx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Milky, welcome to FF    Sorry to hear about the possible OHSS    I hope you get your call soon    Great advice already given to drink loads of water too.  I haven't done IVF so can't help much but have heard stories of clinics doing EC and then freezing them so you can have FET once the OHSS is better - is this not an option?  I would follow the clinics advice as they will know best but it's always nice to have a list of things to ask them...

Best of luck hun        

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Milky (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the message Fluffs. 

Am taking everybodies advice and drinking lots of water. Unfortunately clinic said that because my levels are so high they will need to stop the process for a couple of months which is nothing really - but 2 months at the end of 3 years trying seems like a mountain of time!

Never mind - I'm going to go to my friends and have a god old   ad a cup of tea! (and of course lots of water).

Thanks for the message of support.

M xxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

oh honey
i am so sorry     
take a couple of months out now to get your body back to some sort of normality after all the drugs (I have started a new cycle within a month of a failed one and i wish i hadnt now)

go have your good cry hun, it will do you good.

good luck for next time hunnie.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF 

I'm really sorry to hear about the delay in your treatment, I hope you get some good news soon xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Milky, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry to hear you are on the knifedge over possibe cancellation  I can understand how frustrating it must feel for you. OHSS iss not pretty though and, better to cancel if necessary, than risk the pain and discomfort that goes with it.
Ikklesmier has already given you some absolutely fab advice about what you can do to help yourself. Definitely ask about coasting and also make sure you keep your fluids up (at least 3 litres a day) and protien. You may yet be able to salvage this cycle or, at least EC (possibly to have to freeze them for a FEt cycle later so not completely wasted time.  Check this link out for more info on OHSS:

*Links For Info In OHSS ~ * CLICK HERE 

And here's some more links you might want to check out:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Words, Meanings & Jargon ~ *CLICK HERE

*Unexplained ~*CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck. 

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Milky   
Caz has left you some great links and Infomation be sure to check them out
I'm sorry youve hit a hurdle, drink plenty of fluids (water) and  
the next scan brings better news, keep posting 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

